# controparte



## cunegonda

Después de "contaltare", siguiendo con mis "contras"  ¿alguien me sabe decir cómo traducir "controparte"?

Contexto político: "quando, come controparte del viceré in parlamento, aveva sostenuto…"

Gracias anticipadas


----------



## infinite sadness

E' qualcosa come "parte avversa". Non so se in spagnolo si può dire "parte adversa".


----------



## 0scar

Quizás se _oposición _pero falta contexto.


----------



## Estopa

infinite sadness said:


> E' qualcosa come "parte avversa". Non so se in spagnolo si può dire "parte adversa".



Se encuentran bastantes entradas en Google para parte adversa

También se me ocurren antagonista y oponente

Estaría bien tener un poco más de contexto para entender el sentido de la frase.

Saludos


----------



## gatogab

¿Por qué no *contraparte?*



> Contraparte es el que tiene un interes opuesto a la parte. Por ejemplo el que tiene una propiedad en alquiler es una parte y el que lo va a alquilar es la contraparte. Para reducir las fricciones que puedan surgir por la diferencia de intereses parte y contraparte firman un contrato de alquiler. La contraparte tambien aparece cuando se presenta una demanda ante la justicia. ---


gg


----------



## Neuromante

La parte adversa sería el aspecto negativo de algo.

En esa frase sería el equivalente a decir "La parte del virey que estaba en contra/se oponía/negativa"


----------



## Burgense

He oído utilizar esa expresión para referirse a la parte contraria en un juicio. En España en este contexto sería *la parte contraria*. Ello no significa necesariamente que sean enemigos irreconciliables. Por ello creo que se podría ampliar el campo de utilización de la expresión. En ciertos contextos, como el parlamentario, creo que una buena traducción puede ser *oponente*, como sugiere Estopa


----------



## 0scar

*Contraparte* se usa muchísimo pero no está en el dic. RAE.


----------



## Estopa

Burgense said:


> He oído utilizar esa expresión para referirse a la parte contraria en un juicio. En España en este contexto sería *la parte contraria*. Ello no significa necesariamente que sean enemigos irreconciliables. Por ello creo que se podría ampliar el campo de utilización de la expresión. En ciertos contextos, como el parlamentario, creo que una buena traducción puede ser *oponente*, como sugiere Estopa


 
"Parte contraria" fue la traducción que encontré en el diccionario, pero no la propuse porque la frase de cunegonda parece que no se refiere a un juicio, sino a posturas encontradas. Creo que haría falta un poco más de contexto para entender la frase, pero "contraparte" parece ser también usual en español, así que tal vez la solución sea más fácil de lo que pensamos.


----------



## cunegonda

Gracias a todos por vuestras sugerencias, que en realidad no me van muy bien. No se trata de "parte contraria" (ámbito jurídico) ni tampoco de "oponente". Va más bien de la parte que se contrapone. Me explico y doy un ejemplo: si se entabla una discusión o un acuerdo se "contraponen dos partes" como digamos la patronal con los trabajadores (o sus representantes) en un "convenio* colectivo" * o sea como dice el RAE un acuerdo vinculante entre los representantes de los trabajadores y los empresarios de un sector o empresa determinados, que regula las condiciones laborales. Entonces cada una de las dos partes en italiano sería la "controparte". ¿Y en español…?
Queda abierta la discusión. Gracias


----------



## cunegonda

Pero controparte en el RAE no existe… y no he encontrado ningún contexto en google que me satisfazga,o sea que sea relativo al ámbito que yo necesito y en la península.  Tampoco lo he leido en los periodicos…
No sé. Estoy como dicen los franceses en un "cul de sac" o para seguir con el italiano en un "vicolo cieco".


----------



## infinite sadness

Forse puoi dire semplicemente opositor o adversario


----------



## gatogab

> *cunegonda dice:*
> Pero contraparte en el RAE no existe… y no he encontrado ningún contexto en google que me satisfazga


*¿Podría servir? *

Pd...muchas palabras el RAE no las conoce...Alguien que lo advierta.

gg


----------



## Estopa

cunegonda said:


> Gracias a todos por vuestras sugerencias, que en realidad no me van muy bien. No se trata de "parte contraria" (ámbito jurídico) ni tampoco de "oponente". Va más bien de la parte que se contrapone. Me explico y doy un ejemplo: si se entabla una discusión o un acuerdo se "contraponen dos partes" como digamos la patronal con los trabajadores (o sus representantes) en un "convenio* colectivo" * o sea como dice el RAE un acuerdo vinculante entre los representantes de los trabajadores y los empresarios de un sector o empresa determinados, que regula las condiciones laborales. Entonces cada una de las dos partes en italiano sería la "controparte". ¿Y en español…?
> Queda abierta la discusión. Gracias



Si no recuerdo mal, las partes que intervienen en los procesos de negociación colectiva se llaman (en España) actores sociales Quizá sea eso lo que estás buscando.

Saludos


----------



## cunegonda

Pues no porque mis "contropartes" se mueven en un contexto político…y no social. De todas formas reitero mi agradecimiento por vuestras rápidas sugerencias.


----------



## Estopa

cunegonda said:


> Pues no porque mis "contropartes" se mueven en un contexto político…y no social. De todas formas reitero mi agradecimiento por vuestras rápidas sugerencias.



Rival, adversario, contrincante....


----------



## gatogab

Estopa said:


> Rival, adversario, contrincante....


Competidor,antagonista, émulo, oponente, opositor, enemigo...

gg


----------



## Burgense

_*La otra parte*_ creo que en un proceso de negociación puede estar bien. No se precisa alusión alguna a rivalidades o enfrentamientos. Esto no quita para que todos sepamos que estamos ante intereses contrapuestos. Incluso creo que _*oponentes *_estaría bien pero veo que ya se ha descartado por parte de cunegonda.
http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cach...e+en+la+negociación"&cd=2&hl=es&ct=clnk&gl=es


----------



## cunegonda

Pero rival, adversario, contrincante denotan "oposición" y entonce me va bien parte contraria / adversa. Pero no es eso. Se "oponen" recíprocamente eso sí, pero porque están delante (o del otro lado de la mesa) pues en realidad interaccionan entre ellos.
Repito es difícil pero no importa al final utilizare una de las sugerencias y ¡santas pascuas!

Bueno "la otra parte" me va bien, pero como traducción oral pero no para publicarlo (es un libro científico). Oponente también lo había pensado pero, repito, da demasiado la idea de oposición y, además, entonces me va mejor "parte contraria" ¿no?


----------



## Burgense

cunegonda said:


> Bueno "la otra parte" me va bien, pero como traducción oral pero no para publicarlo (es un libro científico). Oponente también lo había pensado pero, repito, da demasiado la idea de oposición y, además, entonces me va mejor "parte contraria" ¿no?



A mí sí que me gusta. Es a la vez clara y neutra, lo cual no siempre es fácil Saludos. Burgense


----------

